# First Yote - Yaaaahhoooooo



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well after only 6 sets, I finally got my first yote. What a rush. She was about 125 to 135 yards out when I shot. I saw the jump, spin move and knew I hit her but didn't hit her real good. Had to track her about 200 yards when I found her laying by a fence and had to finish her off there. You can see in the photo my first shot was low and in the belly. The finishing shot was in the back of the head. There was no exit on the finishing shot with the vmax bullets. Amazed me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your first !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your first, looks pretty furred up !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya the picture doesn't do the fur justice. She has a really nice coat. other than the holes. :hunter:


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats and good looking dog also


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you all. I think I'm hooked. Now to find some more places to go hunting before breeding season starts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! New Hunting ground is always exciting.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

dwtrees...good for you...Congrats! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good looking yote, and congrats on your first!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! On you first coyote!..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on your first coyote! That feeling will be there everytime you knock one down. Good for you.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! That's a good one.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## AZVarmitHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice many more to come,once you get your first its an addiction...looks like she had chronic bug eye...usually caused by projectile to the dome....lol


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice job DW! Still waiting to be able to say the same. Go get another one!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job. Hopefully that lanyard did the trick hehe


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

yep--you're hooked now!!! Congrats on that nice-lookin' yote...


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

nice fur on that one!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Way to go DWtrees. What worked to bring it in?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Long yote howls for about 1 minute and then waited for 3 to 4 min and then some barks. Came over the hill in front of me at a slow trot. Then I turned on my jack attack and she stopped and looked at it and stood there for the shot.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Fred, This one I got before I had the calls to put on the lanyard. I went out this evening with the e call and the calls I got from Ed. Used the e call for the howls and had a couple start howling back off to my left, sounded like quite a ways from me. When I started the second series of female howls, I tried my hand at the open reed call trying to howl like there was more than 1 yote. Much to my suprise one answered straight in front of me and one way off to the right. The one in front of me finally came out from behind the hill at about 350 yds, (forgot the range finder in the truck) and just slowly walked from right to left. It was getting pretty dark out as the moon was covered by the clouds so I waited until it got by this rock I had ranged at 275 2 weeks ago and then I tried a bark to get it to stop. All my bark did was scared it off with the afterburners on. I need a lot more practice with the hand call I guess. Still a rush to call in anotherone though. Had a good evening.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

That is what it is all about. Great stuff.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Pretty coyote too!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is a link to the results. Notice the lack of my name..... http://barkmoon.proboards.com/thread/7341/contest-results


----------



## brn2hunt (Dec 31, 2012)

First one is the one that hooks you in!


----------

